# RFI for the residential roperunning monkeys



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Gotta get a dimmer that's LED rated and possibly a better quality LED light. Most of all the Lutron dimmers I buy now are LED+ on the box and never had any compatibility issue's yet.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Lutron Adriani LED or Lutron Diva LED


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

An electrician would know what kind


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

wcord said:


> An electrician would know what kind


Agreed, I’m thinking we’re getting trolled here and I’m the first one to take the bait!


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Agreed, I’m thinking we’re getting trolled here and I’m the first one to take the bait!


Please remember there are other facets of the electrical trades besides residential and commercial.

Some have chosen higher level fields and you probably know nothing about the devices used.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

wiz1997 said:


> Please remember there are other facets of the electrical trades besides residential and commercial.
> 
> Some have chosen higher level fields and you probably know nothing about the devices used.


Hey wait, I offered some help here….I didn’t realize at the moment you guys were a higher level of electrician than me… so high that in fact you don’t understand why an old school dimmer doesn’t work with LEDs.

I bow to thee…


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

wcord said:


> An electrician would know what kind


Hey there now that's uncalled for. If you want me to diagnose what's wrong at a 3 phase intersection with 4 protected lefts and 6 pedestrian circuits, and read the codes on the conflict monitor, and get IMSA certified in signals level III or want to know the color code on fiber ribbons in a 864 cable, or pull 8 runs of that from the WTC and 60 hudson and 111 8th ave through Harlem and the Bronx into Connecticut right by the Scarborough diet doctor's house...Or wait on standby for 11 hours on Christmas Eve for a confirmation from Texas or Ohio that your splices are good, or maybe... I give you a tour of my first forman'd job - Ironically Fox Cable News Studios in Rockerfeller Center on 6th Ave, hit me up. Not bad for a 28 year old, eh? Yes... That newsroom you see that's long and deep with all the open workstations and the soundproof producer's booths on the left side which sometimes get panned across, and the roboticially controlled cameras, and the remotely controlled lighting which can all be controlled from the head cheese's offices up on the 60-something floor...

I haven't residential'd since 1989. I liked it, but, residential couldn't support the lifestyle I wanted and just wasn't challenging enough. I wanted/needed more. And when you grow up and NYC is 25 miles to your West and you can see the dome of light at night or some buildings on very clear days from the Bluffs in Kings Park.. it beckons.

Not so surprisingly, as I semi-retire at least at my trade, and delve into other pursuits that interest me, I've taken up part time residence at my home away from home... the sticks in rural backwater hick country Upstate NY. I bought a nice home base. It's small. It's quaint. I wish it had a window. The guest bedroom is just big enough for my in-laws and nephews and neices to be comfortable when they visit, so I'm making it smaller. Now when I hear gunshots I know it's not the skells, it's fresh venison. Yum. Couple months ago I sighted 2 rifles. That was F'kn boring by hey I still have to learn to slow the hell down. 

PS which way do the grounds go again?

😆


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I worked for Traffic, so I think I can safely say that anyone that works for Traffic is just a little off kilter


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

emtnut said:


> I worked for Traffic, so I think I can safely say that anyone that works for Traffic is just a little off kilter


When I started computer controllers were just being tested, NYC needed them to fit into small pole mounted boxes to keep the sidewalks clear, as every intersection practically has a signal... and the sidewalk pollution of municipal equiptments was not acceptable. (Not like the walk-in controller closets I see on State highways and interstates.) Our controllers were mechanical cam-driven ratchetting motors lifting and dropping silver-coated keys, by Marbelite and a couple other companies... driven sometimes by a mod kit (in the outer boroughs on major cross town thoroughfares only) connected to leased telephone pairs all monitored back in Queens DOT. In MannyHatty there were small custom computer kits retrofitted to keep the timing along the major avenues in sync, all monitored by a coax based common cable system owned by DOT. It had more problems than the controllers circa 1940's and prior did.

Great experience to learn and know, once i knew it- it got boring fast and repetitive and monotonous. Then political stuff started in which totally soured me to it all, and I said fukitall.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok I see…next week I’ll put on a class for all the “higher” level electricians here and the topic will be door bell circuits. I’ll cover front door=ding and back door=ding ding. If there’s not too many questions and we get through the class in a timely manner, I’ll briefly touch on the subject of illuminated push buttons.

This class is for the higher electrician’s on this forum only, the guys that skipped all the basics and are direct decedents of the Franklin family only.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Ok I see…next week I’ll put on a class for all the “higher” level electricians here and the topic will be door bell circuits. I’ll cover front door=ding and back door=ding ding. If there’s not too many questions and we get through the class in a timely manner, I’ll briefly touch on the subject of illuminated push buttons.














Is that an American thing, ding in the front and ding ding in the back?
Up here, it's ding ding in the front and ding in the back.
Is the class going to cover the esoteric differences ?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

its a crap shoot with the electronics in mass produced leds and dimmers...with the pandemic i feel stuff gets rushed thru quality control/check....i say just install candles


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I can't, the apartment I rent on LI isn't mine. It already has LED retrofit kits in the bedroom but the LR was all still R-40's85 watts a pop x 8. I put in screw-in LEDs and they work fine with a regular incan. Leviton dimmer, but the retros in the BR humm like... well nevermind that. 

I don't care about leading edge and trailing edge dimmers and most all of them say they're OK for LEDs but that's just not the case. There's a quick short solution to this and I got it, thanks to @NoBot. At any rate, I pulled the retros out of the BR and put them in the kitchen which also weren't retrofitted yet and who TF dims kitchen lights? (well me that's who...) So, the immediate need for a dimmer and eliminate the humm problem averted but once winter sets in and I like to cook in my skivvies I need to tone down the lights as it gets dark early and Sister Mary Musn'ttouch who still sports a cameo broach in 4B is gonna call the po-po out on me again and I just got off probation goddammit.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

my favorite lamp is incandescent lol


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Majewski said:


> its a crap shoot with the electronics in mass produced leds and dimmers...with the pandemic i feel stuff gets rushed thru quality control/check....i say just install candles


I should've gone to their website:
I guess this is what my PM's did in the background all those years and now I understand why they all had heart attacks.






Dimmer Compatibility - Feit Electric


Dimmer compatibility guide for Feit Electric light bulbs or fixtures. Dimmer, Dimmers




www.feit.com


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LGLS said:


> I should've gone to their website:
> I guess this is what my PM's did in the background all those years and now I understand why they all had heart attacks.
> 
> 
> ...


bruh, it never hurts to rtfm


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

I should apologize to yankeeJoe, I quoted the wrong post.
I should have quoted post #4.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

wiz1997 said:


> I should apologize to yankeeJoe, I quoted the wrong post.
> I should have quoted post #4.


i feel so betrayed


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Well I just learned enough to get paid, and I'm a pretty good test taker so I could get the "papers" that said I am an electrician. Heck, I even had GC licenses to build any building in NC, install fuel systems (including the u/g tanks), wire anything (unlimited), and marina construction. 

I was best at fuel systems, then electrical, and anyone that hired me to build a building would be making a mistake.

So, I don't like it when you smart guys pick on us dumber ones.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

oldsparky52 said:


> Well I just learned enough to get paid, and I'm a pretty good test taker so I could get the "papers" that said I am an electrician. Heck, I even had GC licenses to build any building in NC, install fuel systems (including the u/g tanks), wire anything (unlimited), and marina construction.
> 
> I was best at fuel systems, then electrical, and anyone that hired me to build a building would be making a mistake.
> 
> So, I don't like it when you smart guys pick on us dumber ones.


i pick on myself the most....who do i complain to!?


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

LGLS said:


> The guest bedroom is just big enough for my in-laws and nephews and nieces to be comfortable when they visit, so I'm making it smaller.


Oh man I laughed when I read that!


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Majewski said:


> i pick on myself the most....who do i complain to!?


Look in here.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

oldsparky52 said:


> Look in here.
> View attachment 160432


Omg they are beautiful!


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

wcord said:


> Is that an American thing, ding in the front and ding ding in the back?
> Up here, it's ding ding in the front and ding in the back.
> Is the class going to cover the esoteric differences ?


Well one ding in the front for primary entrance and two dings in the back for secondary entrance, but this is only taught and understood by special members of a small group and it's knowledge is limited to a small number of people, the whole esoteric differences thing...

But no matter how many rocket ship launch pads our class participants have wired.....the customer who's checks always clear is always right, so if he wants two dings in the front then so be it.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

wiz1997 said:


> I should apologize to yankeeJoe, I quoted the wrong post.
> I should have quoted post #4.


No need to apologize to me, I would have been offended no matter what post was quoted.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Majewski said:


> my favorite lamp is incandescent lol


Bought a double-wide in the sticks and seriously considering making use of this perfectly in shape serviceable 100a fuse-pull out and edison fuse panel. Fuses are safer than breakers.

The pole mounted meter and main panel is a 100a fuse pullout anyway and wow I think this is weird and rare but theres also a 60a 240v pullout no fuses and a built in WP receptacle for I suppose a camper setup but more like a glamper... and yet a 60a 240 camper was unheard of back in 19 dickity whatever, so WTF? I think this is original to the place? UF feeder cable into the place is only #6 or maybe #8 but nothing but the oven was electric.


oldsparky52 said:


> Well I just learned enough to get paid, and I'm a pretty good test taker so I could get the "papers" that said I am an electrician. Heck, I even had GC licenses to build any building in NC, install fuel systems (including the u/g tanks), wire anything (unlimited), and marina construction.
> 
> I was best at fuel systems, then electrical, and anyone that hired me to build a building would be making a mistake.
> 
> So, I don't like it when you smart guys pick on us dumber ones.


Not smarter... just credentialed. 
And many of us here on ET have done well for themselves in life, better in fact than many of those with Master's or Doctorate degrees.
What matters in the long haul is, we're happy. You're happy. I'm happy. And if anyone isn't, heck come up to NY with your skis and we'll all get happy together. 

👩‍🎓👨‍🎓🧕👩‍✈️👩‍🚒


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Well one ding in the front for primary entrance and two dings in the back for secondary entrance, but this is only taught and understood by special members of a small group and it's knowledge is limited to a small number of people, the whole esoteric differences thing...
> 
> But no matter how many rocket ship launch pads our class participants have wired.....the customer who's checks always clear is always right, so if he wants two dings in the front then so be it.


Geez back when I was a young buck I had 2 dings in the rear but... this isn't the time or place to get into it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> No need to apologize to me, I would have been offended no matter what post was quoted.


JERRY JERRY JERRY!


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

LGLS said:


> Geez back when I was a young buck I had 2 dings in the rear but... this isn't the time or place to get into it.


LOL!


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Majewski said:


> JERRY JERRY JERRY!


No No No...lol!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> LOL!





yankeejoe1141 said:


> No No No...lol!


YES TO BOTH!!!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

LGLS said:


> Geez back when I was a young buck I had 2 dings in the rear but... this isn't the time or place to get into it.


I'm so glad I had already swallowed my coffee before I read that


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

LGLS said:


> Geez back when I was a young buck I had 2 dings in the rear but... this isn't the time or place to get into it.


My original message said ding-dong and when I got to the rear part I edited it to two dings....

But you still brought it there....LOL!


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I think the original question was over a roper monkeys head anyway! 

And thanks for reminding me that I have to change my doorbell tune from Ding dong, to something more festive for the holidays


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

LGLS said:


> What matters in the long haul is, we're happy. You're happy. I'm happy. And if anyone isn't, heck come up to NY with your skis and we'll all get happy together.
> 
> 👩‍🎓👨‍🎓🧕👩‍✈️👩‍🚒


If you personally invite @acro, @splatz, and myself, you may very well have a socio-political epiphany the likes of which are seldom seen.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

LGLS said:


> When I started computer controllers were just being tested, NYC needed them to fit into small pole mounted boxes to keep the sidewalks clear, as every intersection practically has a signal... and the sidewalk pollution of municipal equiptments was not acceptable. (Not like the walk-in controller closets I see on State highways and interstates.) Our controllers were mechanical cam-driven ratchetting motors lifting and dropping silver-coated keys, by Marbelite and a couple other companies... driven sometimes by a mod kit (in the outer boroughs on major cross town thoroughfares only) connected to leased telephone pairs all monitored back in Queens DOT. In MannyHatty there were small custom computer kits retrofitted to keep the timing along the major avenues in sync, all monitored by a coax based common cable system owned by DOT. It had more problems than the controllers circa 1940's and prior did.
> 
> Great experience to learn and know, once i knew it- it got boring fast and repetitive and monotonous. Then political stuff started in which totally soured me to it all, and I said fukitall.


We still had a couple of the old cam style controllers too. They were the only ones that kept working in a storm, the lightning would always kill the new ones.
Those old boxes were small, I don't think there is much smaller than a 338 now. Still pedastal mounted, but much more room.
The 332's are the big boxes that sit on the ground. Lots of room for all the detectors, comms, cameras etc.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Am I high or did the OP of this thread change names magically somehow ?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

mburtis said:


> Am I high or did the OP of this thread change names magically somehow ?


Holy crap Batman!! Someone just exposed their burner account, good catch!!


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

mburtis said:


> Am I high or did the OP of this thread change names magically somehow ?


I’m sure it was the result of a vast right wing conspiracy.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> I’m sure it was the result of a vast right wing conspiracy.


Typical deceitful tactics from the left!!!


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Majewski said:


> Omg they are beautiful!


I'm picturing your body from the "manchild" post in that mirror


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

CA C-10 said:


> I'm picturing your body from the "manchild" post in that mirror


well you know, im short and fat and i identify as a platypus with 1 eye


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

oldsparky52 said:


> Well I just learned enough to get paid, and I'm a pretty good test taker so I could get the "papers" that said I am an electrician. Heck, I even had GC licenses to build any building in NC, install fuel systems (including the u/g tanks), wire anything (unlimited), and marina construction.
> 
> I was best at fuel systems, then electrical, and anyone that hired me to build a building would be making a mistake.
> 
> So, I don't like it when you smart guys pick on us dumber ones.


I hear ya, the witty banter on this forum makes me feel like I'm bringing a knife to a gun fight!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

CA C-10 said:


> I hear ya, the witty banter on this forum makes me feel like I'm bringing a knife to a gun fight!


make love not war


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

emtnut said:


> We still had a couple of the old cam style controllers too. They were the only ones that kept working in a storm, the lightning would always kill the new ones.
> Those old boxes were small, I don't think there is much smaller than a 338 now. Still pedastal mounted, but much more room.
> The 332's are the big boxes that sit on the ground. Lots of room for all the detectors, comms, cameras etc.


Throw in a few flat screen monitors, a keypad or 2, mouse, and a heater from Dollar Tree and you got a JFK airport controller in stainless steel. With 2 feeds, one from their plant and one from NYC Con ed, and an auto xfer sw, and another external marine grade twistlock generator connector and external keyed manual xfer sw, as if getting the chit chicken or steak TV dinners and air tube headsets into Delta's warehouse was mission critical...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> My original message said ding-dong and when I got to the rear part I edited it to two dings....
> 
> But you still brought it there....LOL!


I knew where you were headed, and since I'm retired I have zero phucks to give.

You're welcome!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

wcord said:


> I'm so glad I had already swallowed my coffee before I read that


Note to self: Wcord swallows...":


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> If you personally invite @acro, @splatz, and myself, you may very well have a socio-political epiphany the likes of which are seldom seen.


I'm up for anyone and anything after I'm done renovating. The seller tore 1/2 the place apart and put a pretty good bath and bedroom together ok but the rest undone and based on the rough framing I don't like what he had in mind for the rest. At least the kitchen is usable and the DR/ LR Entry and there's a nice place to sleep and take a shower and a dump, not in that order. The rest is is untouched so....

It's going to be a fun winter up here in the NY Appalachian mountains... And I don't like the price of 14/3...

Wait a sec... let me sobor up and get back to you later.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

HertzHound said:


> I think the original question was over a roper monkeys head anyway!
> 
> And thanks for reminding me that I have to change my doorbell tune from Ding dong, to something more festive for the holidays


Bronski beat "Smalltown boy."
Story of my life. And the singer is doing soprano in the best falsetto you ever heard.







460 Delta said:


> If you personally invite @acro, @splatz, and myself, you may very well have a socio-political epiphany the likes of which are seldom seen.


We would all have the time of our lives like we were working together for years!


mburtis said:


> Am I high or did the OP of this thread change names magically somehow ?


Not high - there's and explain below...


yankeejoe1141 said:


> Holy crap Batman!! Someone just exposed their burner account, good catch!!


Not a burner account, see below...


460 Delta said:


> I’m sure it was the result of a vast right wing conspiracy.


I bought another laptop, a Chromebook to use for separate business use and with that utilize and fully embrace the interconnection of Google, Alexa, iPhone and smarthome stuff and VOIP business phone, voicemail and other services. I navigated to ET from it and the ET site ASKED me to logon with Google credentials, to which I happily agreed. IT created an entire new screen name using my Email as a Moniker and I did not realize I was not posting as LGLS but under a rendition of my real name and eMail. It was innocent, inadvertant, and when I discovered it it was too late to edit or delete anything so I notified the Mods and Admin under the properly logged on LGLS account to delete or merge the posts.

So forget what you saw, say nothing. and act casual.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

LGLS said:


> I bought another laptop, a Chromebook to use for separate business use and with that utilize and fully embrace the interconnection of Google, Alexa, iPhone and smarthome stuff and VOIP business phone, voicemail and other services. I navigated to ET from it and the ET site ASKED me to logon with Google credentials, to which I happily agreed. IT created an entire new screen name using my Email as a Moniker and I did not realize I was not posting as LGLS but under a rendition of my real name and eMail. It was innocent, inadvertant, and when I discovered it it was too late to edit or delete anything so I notified the Mods and Admin under the properly logged on LGLS account to delete or merge the posts.
> 
> So forget what you saw, say nothing. and act casual.


Yeah ok...LOL!!... It sounds like you and Hilary have the same IT guy mr "Papa watch me fly". Maybe Hunter can recommend a good repair shop for that chromebook of yours!


----------



## pokeytwo (Dec 6, 2015)

I love this site. Makes me feel like good jobs once were before computers and political correctness.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

pokeytwo said:


> I love this site. Makes me feel like good jobs once were before computers and political correctness.


The OP is still billshitting in denial because he filled out the “about me” portion of Papa watch me fly profile….


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> The OP is still billshitting in denial because he filled out the “about me” portion of Papa watch me fly profile….


LOL


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Majewski said:


> LOL


Still true!!!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Gotta get a dimmer that's LED rated and possibly a better quality LED light. Most of all the Lutron dimmers I buy now are LED+ on the box and never had any compatibility issue's yet.


Lutron actually tests quite a few LEDs with their dimmers. Also, your LEDs may not even be dimmable.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Ok I see…next week I’ll put on a class for all the “higher” level electricians here and the topic will be door bell circuits. I’ll cover front door=ding and back door=ding ding. If there’s not too many questions and we get through the class in a timely manner, I’ll briefly touch on the subject of illuminated push buttons.
> 
> This class is for the higher electrician’s on this forum only, the guys that skipped all the basics and are direct decedents of the Franklin family only.



Wrong wrong wrong WRONG!!!!!!!

Front door is Ding Dong, back door is Ding. 

Perhaps you should visit DIY chatroom, ET place is for professional elektrishuns only.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> Lutron actually tests quite a few LEDs with their dimmers. Also, your LEDs may not even be dimmable.


Good point but the OP knows his poop and was just trolling us…. hello LandGuyLawnSparky on a burner account!


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> Wrong wrong wrong WRONG!!!!!!!
> 
> Front door is Ding Dong, back door is Ding.
> 
> Perhaps you should visit DIY chatroom, ET place is for professional elektrishuns only.


GTF out of here…home owner who’s check clears is always right. Get your poop straight.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

I moved into my house 10 years ago. I recently removed the 10VAC doorbell xfmr which was never connected...😐

I wonder how much lower my bill would have been if...

The button was shoved in when I moved in. The actual doorbell was painted around by the previous, so that'll stay for the foreseeable future.

I live in the sticks, so what's the point?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

cuba_pete said:


> I moved into my house 10 years ago. I recently removed the 10VAC doorbell xfmr which was never connected...😐
> 
> I wonder how much lower my bill would have been if...
> 
> ...


Youre feisty today. I like it.


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Ok I see…next week I’ll put on a class for all the “higher” level electricians here and the topic will be door bell circuits. I’ll cover front door=ding and back door=ding ding. If there’s not too many questions and we get through the class in a timely manner, I’ll briefly touch on the subject of illuminated push buttons.
> 
> This class is for the higher electrician’s on this forum only, the guys that skipped all the basics and are direct decedents of the Franklin family only.


I lmfao on that doorbell comment. Really confuzzle everyone when ya run cat5 for gdo and db locations


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

taglicious said:


> I lmfao on that doorbell comment. Really confuzzle everyone when ya run cat5 for gdo and db locations


Yeah good point we should cover proper wire size and conductors too, lol.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Yeah good point we should cover proper wire size and conductors too, lol.


i got 6 to all mine coz its all i stock


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

Majewski said:


> i got 6 to all mine coz its all i stock


6 pairs? 🤣


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

taglicious said:


> 6 pairs? 🤣


mines goes to 6


----------

